# Super low tech - advice/idea's?



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi 

I'm looking to start up an 8x8x8 cube tank i found at goodwill. I wanted to keep it super low tech and put it somewhere with no dedicated light source or filter, heater. 
Can anyone help give me some idea's of plants that might work for this tank?

i'm still debating whether to go dirted and do the whole walstad method or scape with simple moss and anubis etc feeding off some rocks or wood.

If anyone has some sources for idea's that would be great!

thanks


----------

